# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool FRP:  حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Huawei Y6 (2019) MRD-LX1

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Huawei Y6 (2019) MRD-LX1      huawei mrd-lx1 test point     

```
[BROM] ERASE FRP Initializing usb... OK
Waiting for device... COM114 [BOOTROM:0E8D:0003]
Bypassing authentication... OK
Analyzing preloader... preloader_k61v1_64_mexico.bin [MT6761:17:2832] [Internal]
Vendor : HUAWEI
Handshaking... OK
Reading hardware info... OK
  Hardware : MT6761 [Helio A20|A22|A25|G25|P22] 0717 8A00 CA01 0200
  Security Config : SCB SLA DAA 
  MEID : 85156ABD0E3D9350C58F93BC834B595C
Sending Download-Agent... OK
Syncing with target... OK
Booting device... OK
Syncing with DA... OK
  Storage : EMMC - CID : 684A0190.50613842.451F013E.2DB63510 
  Vendor : SK Hynix - Name : hB8aP> - Serial : 890258719 - Rev : 1
  Boot1 : 4 MiB - Boot2 : 4 MiB - RPMB : 16 MiB - User Area : 29,12 GiB 
Reading partition info... OK [47]
Reading device info... FAIL
Invalid header magic!
Erasing FRP... OK
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.05.27.2
Elapsed time : 1 minute 14 seconds
```

----------

